# live bait bait boat



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

will be catching and selling live cigar minnows as soon as the weather allows me to. I want to start may 20 2013. Tony Barfield same price as before.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Delete


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet!

Glad to see ya out there early this year!

Well worth the money and a time saver for sure!!

Jimmy


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks Tony, we'll see you out there.:yes:


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

Your the man! Looking foward to it.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Where do you usually set up at?


----------



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

Tony, You guys are terrific and I can't wait to see you out there. Let's hope we all catch a lot of fish.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Good to see you back out there early this year Tony,, PM sent.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

can you open up another location in orange beach? that would be great.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Glad to see ya back Tony. I've been asking Ryan about ya, he's lookin for ya too. Give him a call.


----------



## blkwtr (Oct 6, 2007)

Tony's a great guy to do business with!


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

Where do you normally set up and what are prices?


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

auburn17 said:


> Where do you normally set up and what are prices?


I belive this is this guy that sets up just east of Pensacola pass all you haft to is head east and look for the line of boats. And I beleive its 20$ a scoop not 100% positive though


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet !! Ill pay any day to stay away from the Massachusetts ! Wreck


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

24ft fishmaster said:


> Sweet !! Ill pay any day to stay away from the Massachusetts ! Wreck


And from what I've heard one scoop is enough to fill up a decent livewell


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> And from what I've heard one scoop is enough to fill up a decent livewell


 
Y'all sure are putting a lot of words in his mouth and Tony hasn't replied to anyone's questions.

I have never had him fill a decent livewell for a $20 scoop. Y'all might want to count the bait next time you purchase from him. Reach deep in that wallet !!!!!

And it's been my experience in the past he isn't out there with the bait whenever you think he should be, no rhyme or reason why. so always have a contingency bait plan. Just like he ain't to be found here answering y'alls questions.

Just my 2 cents worth

Enough said

Paxton


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

paxton said:


> Y'all sure are putting a lot of words in his mouth and Tony hasn't replied to anyone's questions.
> 
> I have never had him fill a decent livewell for a $20 scoop. Y'all might want to count the bait next time you purchase from him. Reach deep in that wallet !!!!!
> 
> ...


I never said I was 100% certain there buddy so I'm not putting no words in tonys mouth read my post every one of em said I beileve and not for shure or I've heard. And the main reason I posted anything is because me being a very active member on this forum I know for a fact that he does not post very often. But I do agree with you on the part of always having a backup plan on bait


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> I never said I was 100% certain there buddy so I'm not putting no words in tonys mouth read my post every one of em said I beileve and not for shure or I've heard. And the main reason I posted anything is because me being a very active member on this forum I know for a fact that he does not post very often. But I do agree with you on the part of always having a backup plan on bait


No need for fortune telling or assuming. If ya don't know, you shouldn't be posting answers. assuming makes an ass out of u and me. 

I do know what has happened to me with the bait man and that's what is posted in my notes. Nothing else. Many times the bait man is no where to be found whenever I go out and he has never "filled" a baitwell for me with $20.

Just saying


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

paxton said:


> No need for fortune telling or assuming. If ya don't know, you shouldn't be posting answers. assuming makes an ass out of u and me.
> 
> I do know what has happened to me with the bait man and that's what is posted in my notes. Nothing else. Many times the bait man is no where to be found whenever I go out and he has never "filled" a baitwell for me with $20.
> 
> Just saying


Sounds like you might have a better business plan! When are you starting?


----------



## paxton (Jan 30, 2012)

lastcast said:


> Sounds like you might have a better business plan! When are you starting?


 
How the hell do you get a "better business plan" outta my notes wise ass?

Get real


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I believe most on here from Pensacola has bought bait from him and knows how he does business.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

paxton said:


> No need for fortune telling or assuming. If ya don't know, you shouldn't be posting answers. assuming makes an ass out of u and me.
> 
> I do know what has happened to me with the bait man and that's what is posted in my notes. Nothing else. Many times the bait man is no where to be found whenever I go out and he has never "filled" a baitwell for me with $20.
> 
> Just saying


I really don't see how I can make an ass of myself by answering someones question. But hey whatever floats your boat buddy I'm not trying to get into a pissing contest just telling someone what I've heard.


----------



## big buck dan (Dec 2, 2008)

Gotta be an a$$hole on just about every post these days. Tony did as of last year set up just east of the pass and was very fair in my opinion, and a great guy to do business with. 

Hope to see ya soon thanks for the notice Tony.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

It sure would be nice to see a bait boat while heading out to fish. They would save a lot of time . I'd pay if I was in need. That good info to know.


----------



## fishingwanz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have gotten bait from him near the light house before, I don't know why he was there, but he is usually to the east of the pass. I believe that he is on channel 11 so try to raise him when you come around the navy base. I quess some live wells are bigger than others but 20 bucks will get you at least as much as a froze flat. I have never been let down by the amount. But you better bring some bait with you and a couple of sabikis. just in case. I hit him up every time I go offshore and will again this year.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't know why folks need to get negative on here. Get your bait before hand and be ready, if he happens to be out there, BONUS!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I only could use the bait oat in the winter months. The rest of the year the bait is everywhere.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 5, 2007)

Usually if you call him on the radio he will at least answer and let you know if he is there and if he has bait. That should relieve the anxiety over bait and allow you to spend time catching your own. I have forgotten the VHF channel he is on but someone on here will know. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## dreaminbig (May 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I am planning on heading out of pcola pass tomorrow morning. Would like to catch up with Tony before I run out. A VHF or phone number would be great. Anyone know what time he normally gets out?
Thank you


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

bluebaitboat said:


> will be catching and selling live cigar minnows as soon as the weather allows me to. I want to start may 20 2013. Tony Barfield same price as before.


I was looking to sell bait like hard tails, cigar minnows, and LY's. Is there any permit or license required to do this?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

dreaminbig said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning on heading out of pcola pass tomorrow morning. Would like to catch up with Tony before I run out. A VHF or phone number would be great. Anyone know what time he normally gets out?
> Thank you


Don't think he'll be out there yet but he monitors 16.


----------



## dreaminbig (May 11, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

It's been about a year but I believe it was like .50 each usually got 50 baits for $25. We usually catch our own live bait pins and such but it does not hurt to have a few cigars on board. U never know what they gonna want that day.


----------



## ttom (Sep 8, 2009)

*Bait*



dreaminbig said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am planning on heading out of pcola pass tomorrow morning. Would like to catch up with Tony before I run out. A VHF or phone number would be great. Anyone know what time he normally gets out?
> Thank you


His original post says he wants to start May 20. If he is out there and doesn't answer on 16, might try 11.


----------

